# Smallmouth question.



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I finally found an area of the river here where the smallies chill. The last two times I've fished I've had decent luck with the bite but I keep having them go airborn and throw the hook. Im using 4" tubes with a 1/8 oz jighead. Am I doing something wrong or is this typical?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

1 ..have sharp hooks 
2 have a rod with some back bone 
3 keep you rod down 
4 have sharper hooks 

Its hard to say really without knowing all the facts ...type of rod ,type of hooks ,are you keeping you line tight ,how are you holding your rod up or down .. are you makeing long cast ..knowing these will be able to help you better ....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I gotta agree with the making sure you have sharp hooks. Using an open look like that it's pretty easy to ding the point up if you're bouncing it along a rocky bottom. Check it from time to time by trying to stick the hook point into your thumb nail. It should stick under light pressure. If it doesn't stick without sliding, sharpen it or completely change the jig head. Also it could be too heavy of a wire hook. Some of the tube jig heads I use have pretty beefy hooks but I am using them on bait casting tackle and 10 or 12 lb line. When I'm using spinning gear and lighter line I use a tube jig head with a lighter wire hook. Also since you're fishing a river I'm assuming you're casting either up stream or quartering upstream so you're bringing the bait towards you with the current. I know there isn't much current right now but even the slightest current can put a bow in your line so you may have too much slack in your line when you go to set the hook. Make sure you reel down to the fish before you set the hook if at all possible. Trying to set the hook with a high rod tip and slack in your line makes it hard to get a good hook set. And like AKA said...... once you hook up, keep your rod tip down, and if you see the line coming towards the surface use side pressure instead of lifting your rod tip. 

One more thing........ a lot of the 4" tubes that I've used or seen have pretty beefy bodies that are better used for largemouth, versus smallmouth. If the fish you're hooking are smaller they may not be getting it all the way in their mouth. You may want to try down sizing your bait to a 3" or 3 1/2" tube. It will give the smaller fish a better chance of getting it in their mouth and you'll still catch the larger fish on it. 

Sometimes, no matter what you do, you just can't stop those little missiles from launching and tossing your bait. That's what makes them so fun. Ok...... its not fun losing them........ but it sure is fun seeing them go airborne.

Good luck!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> 1 ..have sharp hooks
> 2 have a rod with some back bone
> 3 keep you rod down
> 4 have sharper hooks
> ...


The hooks are just your standard off the shelf jigheads... they get snagged a lot in this river though so its possible they dull up pretty fast? The rod is Abu Garcia conolon and is a 6'6" medium. I try and keep the rod tip low, as to my understanding that's better for keeping tension on the line and discouraging the aerial stuff.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I gotta agree with the making sure you have sharp hooks. Using an open look like that it's pretty easy to ding the point up if you're bouncing it along a rocky bottom. Check it from time to time by trying to stick the hook point into your thumb nail. It should stick under light pressure. If it doesn't stick without sliding, sharpen it or completely change the jig head. Also it could be too heavy of a wire hook. Some of the tube jig heads I use have pretty beefy hooks but I am using them on bait casting tackle and 10 or 12 lb line. When I'm using spinning gear and lighter line I use a tube jig head with a lighter wire hook. Also since you're fishing a river I'm assuming you're casting either up stream or quartering upstream so you're bringing the bait towards you with the current. I know there isn't much current right now but even the slightest current can put a bow in your line so you may have too much slack in your line when you go to set the hook. Make sure you reel down to the fish before you set the hook if at all possible. Trying to set the hook with a high rod tip and slack in your line makes it hard to get a good hook set. And like AKA said...... once you hook up, keep your rod tip down, and if you see the line coming towards the surface use side pressure instead of lifting your rod tip.
> 
> One more thing........ a lot of the 4" tubes that I've used or seen have pretty beefy bodies that are better used for largemouth, versus smallmouth. If the fish you're hooking are smaller they may not be getting it all the way in their mouth. You may want to try down sizing your bait to a 3" or 3 1/2" tube. It will give the smaller fish a better chance of getting it in their mouth and you'll still catch the larger fish on it.
> 
> ...


The section of the river that I've been fishing is only a 2-3 feet deep with a couple deeper holes but its right above a spillway so there is a deep amount of current. When I set the hook I typically set to the side but I know what you mean about the slack. I try and combat that but it could be the problem.

Also ill look into some of the smaller tubes but the tube selection around here is a garbage. Walmart and Meijer don't carry any tubes at all and a local sporting goods store only has a few different brands.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have little to no experience with river fishbing. However, I used to have a lot of experience missing hook ups, most were because the fish would breach the water and litterally spit the hook at me, then smile and give me the fin! I found out that I set the hook like I was playing pattycake or something! LoL!

I was in the fishing isle one time and met some guy that either spent his entire life fishing for gamefish or certainly knew how to make it sound like he did. He erased this problem for me completely! With one exercise I only had to do one time! And boy it was simple:

Go out in your yard with a buddy, your fishing pole and just a hook on the end of your line. Show your buddy (preferably a fisherman)how you normally set the hook. Actually act like your fishing w/o actaully casting). Then take the hook and walk away from them about a normal long cast from you away. Pinch the hook gently so that it can be easily pulled out(by your buddy). When your ready have him mimic you setting the hook! Do this with a few different cast length and a couple different amounts of slack in the line. You will be simply amazed how weak most people set the hook on a fish!

Be very carefule not to hook yourself or your buddy either!!!

Hope this helps you as much as it did me! At least if you misss a fish you'll know that it wasn't your hook set!



I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

What lb line are you using? Stretchy mono gives a weak hookset, I prefer braid.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You need a wider gap hook a K.V.D hookset and a little luck really smallmouth are awesome it gets crazy in September on above grounds top water bites all day long just follow the schooling shad 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> What lb line are you using? Stretchy mono gives a weak hookset, I prefer braid.


Im using 15 lb flouro.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> The hooks are just your standard off the shelf jigheads... they get snagged a lot in this river though so its possible they dull up pretty fast? The rod is Abu Garcia conolon and is a 6'6" medium. I try and keep the rod tip low, as to my understanding that's better for keeping tension on the line and discouraging the aerial stuff.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hey celtic I got that same Abu garcia rod.... got it ar a garage sale for 2 bucks


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Imo a 4" tube is too big for little river smallies. Walmart has 3" tubes, id try those on a #3 Ewg hook Texas rigged with a 1/16 or 1/8 bullet weight. Smaller target for them to hit. Better hookups when they do. Also almost snag proof so your hook will stay sharper.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

You don't need a giant hookset. That's for pros demonstrating how to break a stick or blokes with dull hooks and bad gear.

1. Your line diameter is probably pretty big (about .015" I'm guessing), so the current is putting a bow in it. Make sure the slack is gone before hooksetting (your rod tip should load)...or downsize the line to something in the .011" range. Your hookset does not need to go past 45 degrees for a solid hookup. A longer rod may also help take up slack.

2. Fish SHARP hooks - Owner or Gamakatsu - and fish hooks with a smaller diameter. They will penetrate easier.

3. Keeping the rod low is good advice. Keep tension on the fish when you feel it coming to the top. If he starts to breech, reel fast to pull his head back down into the water.

4. Verify the gap on the hook is wide enough to get around the bait

Good luck!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> You don't need a giant hookset. That's for pros demonstrating how to break a stick or blokes with dull hooks and bad gear.
> 
> 1. Your line diameter is probably pretty big (about .015" I'm guessing), so the current is putting a bow in it. Make sure the slack is gone before hooksetting (your rod tip should load)...or downsize the line to something in the .011" range. Your hookset does not need to go past 45 degrees for a solid hookup. A longer rod may also help take up slack.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I remembered after I put the 15 lb. Flouro thing that im actually using 8lb mono on this one. They're both the Camo green color so I got confused for a few. Ill check on the diameter too. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> The hooks are just your standard off the shelf jigheads... they get snagged a lot in this river though so its possible they dull up pretty fast? The rod is Abu Garcia conolon and is a 6'6" medium. I try and keep the rod tip low, as to my understanding that's better for keeping tension on the line and discouraging the aerial stuff.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


it sounds like a good set up ..if you rolll your hook point you will loose lots of fish.. you dont have to spend lots of money on good hooks just have sharp ones ..get a small hook file to keep your hooks sharp ..check them often ..and sometimes they just hold on to the bait and you never get a good hook set ..i had some baits that did not even have a hook on and still brought them to the boat .. and sometimes you cant keep them on ..watch that hook and look good show ..smallies will pick up a bait up and spit it out off the bottom then hit it again on the way down ..mostly with craw baits and tubes ...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> Imo a 4" tube is too big for little river smallies. Walmart has 3" tubes, id try those on a #3 Ewg hook Texas rigged with a 1/16 or 1/8 bullet weight. Smaller target for them to hit. Better hookups when they do. Also almost snag proof so your hook will stay sharper.


we use 4 and 6 in tubes on the river ..ones that look look like walleye color ..


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

sharp hooks are only half of the hook. also check wire gauge and how big the barb is. a bigger gauge wire and bigger barb will require a harder hook set and stick it to them. ive never seen or heard of anyone breaking a rod aetting a hook in a fish. if it does probably something wrong with rod. there designed to be used in that manner. check your drag also. it shouldnt strip line when setting hook. the bigger barb will hold in fish better but remeber that it will be harder to get hookset than thinner gauge. next is the style of hook if rigged texas style make sure your using correct size to match bait and with tubes i use ewg hooks so when a fish bites down the bait will push down allowing the hook to be exposed. if using some other styles of hooks the tube can sometimes hit the shank of the hook and not allow point to be free. when setting hook try droping tip of rod six inches and reeling in slack just before setting the hook. helps get ride of slack in line or the pillow some call it. good luck hope this helps


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

8lb mono tring to set a hook with a texas rigged plastic is a recipie for lots of lost fish IMO. Especially a feisty smallie.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> 8lb mono tring to set a hook with a texas rigged plastic is a recipie for lots of lost fish IMO. Especially a feisty smallie.


I don't Texas rig them. I slide the jighead into the tube as far as it will go and then pop the hook up through so the point of the hook and about half of the bend are exposed. What would be a better line?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> I don't Texas rig them. I slide the jighead into the tube as far as it will go and then pop the hook up through so the point of the hook and about half of the bend are exposed. What would be a better line?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


does your hook point stick the side of the tube or out in all it leggs ..
what size tubes are you useing and what size hooks ..


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> does your hook point stick the side of the tube or out in all it leggs ..
> what size tubes are you useing and what size hooks ..


Here is what I start with. 4" tubes and 1/8oz jighead.








Here is what it looks like done.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

OK Now that you have shown us the pic it is obvious that your hook is way too small for those thick tubes. If that is a standard 1/8 oz jig if probably has a #1 hook. For those tubes you want to upgrade at least 2 to 3 sizes to a 3/0. Companies like owner and gamakatsu make 1/8 oz jigs with over sized hooks that are very sharp. Bass Pro carries them along with their own brand as well. Actually you could probably find a better jig just about anywhere, wallmart would probably have something.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> Here is what I start with. 4" tubes and 1/8oz jighead.
> View attachment 60590
> 
> 
> ...


your hook is way to small ..you need to get some 3/0 to 4 /0 hooks for 4 in tubes ....


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. The selection around here kind of sucks but at least now I know what I am looking for. Im going up to bass pro shops next Saturday so if I can't find what I need around here then I will stock up in a week.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

One thing I've always done, including what FF, takagawu and BME said, is to keep reeling. If I see that the fish is gonna jump, I hold my rod down and start reeling to build up rod pressure. That way when his head starts to clear the water, you will lay him sideways immediatly.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Good point Louie. Keep contact with the fish. The bigger hook will increase the odds. And always keep your sharpener handy when fishing the rocks. --Tim


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a plain round ball head jig. You can use them for tube jigs. (like you have been doing) but they aren't made for a tube. The hooks on those are way too small for that size bait. The shank isn't long enough and the gap isn't wide enough. That's why you're having trouble sticking fish. From the looks of the body of that bait you should be using at least a 3/0 size hook with a longer shank. Most tube jig heads I use have the hook exiting the top of the tube about an 1/8" in front of the tubes tail. Look around for the right kind of jig to use in those tubes....... Take one of the tubes you use with you when you buy the jig heads so you can lay the hook next to the tube and see how well it balances with the bait. 

Once again....... way too small of a hook and way too short of a shanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess I was too late lol........ none of those other posts were showing when I typed mine so............. like all those other guys said plus 1 lol


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Im going to bump this thread just in case someone else is in the same dilemma.

I didn't get to bass pro shops this weekend like I wanted so I went out in search of tackle locally...

There are two super walmarts in this town.. one built last year very near my house, and one that's 10 or so years old 20 minutes across town. Today I went across town to see if they had anything different and holy crap. They had WAY more tackle. I found some Gamakatsu premium oversized jigheads that look just like normal jigheads but with a hook that's about .5" longer in the shank and looks to be at least one size bigger hook than your typical jighead. I also bought another pack (because they were cheap) of some called Tube Insert jigheads. They have more of an oval shape rather than round to help shove them inside the tube and a hook about the same size as the gammys. The brand on those was ARKIE I think. Anyway, hopefully ill get to try this setup out here soon.

Thanks everybody for all the help and suggestions..I love this place. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer BPS 3.5 inch tender tubes...most of them come in a 25 pack, because they are very tender, esp. when a mean smallie gets ahold of em. I also have luck with the smaller size smallie beavers by reaction innovations...I have bookoo plastics but most are in the boat, almost all of my wade fishing or bank fishing, I forget these two favorites and always have Zoom 5" watermelon red lizards..Has been a favorite of mine since I was a little guy...they will catch anything too, bass, green or brown, catfish, bluegill, shell cracker, and this year, I was at Dale Hollow in TN and caught about a half dozen crappie, texas rigged....anyway, thats my 2 cents...if you have some time, log on to www.smalljaw.com scroll down and on the left click on the smalljaw tackle link, they have some very good stuff u can order if you want, jig heads, tubes, etc..Check out the "bug Tubes" with the spinnerbait skirts threaded in them...Full moon first week of may this year, soon as the sun set, my dad and I wore em out on the Holler, combined for 54 smallies from dark to 230AM...good luck and I hope this helps.


----------

